# Multi power tool station - Any Plans?



## hrr57 (Mar 8, 2011)

Looking to place a drill press, a combo sander and a bench grinder in one corner of my garage shop. Anybody has a good plan that would accommodate all these. Thanks in advance.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Since each of those machines can vary greatly in size depending on MFG and model, you will need to provide more specific information regarding the machines, and the space in question.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

hrr57 said:


> Looking to place a drill press, a combo sander and a bench grinder in one corner of my garage shop. Anybody has a good plan that would accommodate all these. Thanks in advance.


Not much info but a guess. The drill press goes in the corner it has the motor sticking out the back the corner woud take that unit. now eather side for the other two??


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

I've got (somewhere) a book called something like "the complete small shop" put out by the people who do Shop Notes. There are plans in it for a corner cabinet with a round, rotating top: basically a giant lazy susan. They attached a grinder, bench-top drill press, and a couple of other things to it so you can just spin it around to use a different tool. It's copyrighted and I don't have a scanner, so I can't post it, but something like that might work. I'll poke around a little and see if I can't at least find a photo online, so you can see what they did.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

hrr57 said:


> Looking to place a drill press, a combo sander and a bench grinder in one corner of my garage shop. Anybody has a good plan that would accommodate all these. Thanks in advance.


Drill press is tough. You might look at something like this for the other two
http://www.woodstore.net/flwoce.html

Mount the sander on one side of the top and the grinder on the other. Might be a little heavy to flip, I don't know how large your stuff is:smile:


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

I think this is what amckenzie is talking about:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I think I have a digital copy of that one somewhere. I've considered making this one to cut down on my shops footprint. I would have to do some serious crunching though.


----------



## cellophane (Oct 6, 2009)

thegrgyle said:


> I think this is what amckenzie is talking about:
> 
> View attachment 26271


That's pretty awesome!


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

thegrgyle said:


> I think this is what amckenzie is talking about:
> 
> View attachment 26271


That's the one. How do people on the forum feel about my scanning and posting a larger diagram from the book? I'm disinclined to do the large-scale plan -- it is copyright, after all -- but one image seems like a gray area to me, and I'm not sure where it falls in the forum rules. I managed to dig my copy of the book out over the weekend, so I could probably do that tonight if it's acceptable.


----------



## BarclayWood (Jul 1, 2011)

What's the actual name of the book? Perhaps the poster would just prefer to buy a copy. But I can't find anything called "The Complete Small Shop".


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

BarclayWood said:


> What's the actual name of the book? Perhaps the poster would just prefer to buy a copy. But I can't find anything called "The Complete Small Shop".


As far as I can tell it's not for sale anymore -- that's the title on the cover of my copy. I've just sent Shop Notes an email asking if they still carry it, or if the plans are available anywhere on their own.

It looks like it was being offered as recently as February if you bought a subscription, though -- link.


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

I just got the following email from Shop Notes:

"Thank you for writing us. We no longer sell that book, but that book is a free book with a subscription order for ShopNotes.

Unfortunately we do not have the plans by themselves for sale."

I've asked if they mind my putting the diagram on the forum... that said, Shop Notes is well worth the subscription, if you don't already have one, and the book is pretty nice. So you might want to just go that route if you're not already a subscriber.


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

hrr57, if you're still reading this let me know. I checked with the publisher and they said "OK" to sending you a scan of the diagram from the article, but "NO" to posting it online. Send me a PM and I'll get a scan sometime in the next day or two and send it to you.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

+1 to subscribing. I did about a month ago since I liked the copies I got off the magazine rack. This book came with it and has several worthwhile projects.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

amckenzie4 said:


> hrr57, if you're still reading this let me know. I checked with the publisher and they said "OK" to sending you a scan of the diagram from the article, but "NO" to posting it online. Send me a PM and I'll get a scan sometime in the next day or two and send it to you.


Seems like he posted and ran. I have heard of some guys :whistling2: on this site doing what you said..... I am sure that they probably didn't go to the extent that you did to get proper approval :huh:. 

If and when the OP decides to show his face again, he will see that this is a great forum where others are willing to go above and beyond the call of duty to help a fellow out.


----------



## apmassey (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi there! I was searching for this very plan! I saw it before, and could no longer find it in my collection. Could you possibly send it to me? Tony


----------

